# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Lenovo представляет смартфоны VIBE K5 Plus и VIBE K5 на выставке MWC 2016

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR:LNVGY) представила смартфоны Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus и Lenovo VIBE K5 доступные смартфоны с широкими мультимедийными возможностями.

Модели отлично подойдут для тех пользователей, которые любят смотреть фильмы, играть в игры и слушать музыку на своем устройстве.

Смартфон Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus оснащен 5-дюймовым IPS-дисплеем разрешения Full HD (1920x1080) с широкими углами обзора, восьмиядерным процессором Qualcomm® snapdragon™ 616 с рабочей частотой 1,5 ГГц, 2 ГБ оперативной памяти и встроенной памятью eMCP объемом 16 ГБ, которая может быть расширена при помощи карт памяти microSD объемом до 32 ГБ. 

Сменная аккумуляторная батарея емкостью 2750 мАч обеспечивает высокую автономность: до 322 часов в режиме ожидания (4G) и до 32/15,1 часов в режиме разговора (2G/3G). Аппарат поддерживает работу с двумя SIM-картами форм-фактора Micro и обеспечивает быстрый доступ к Интернету благодаря поддержке сетей LTE (4G). За качественный звук отвечают расположенные на задней панели стереодинамики, поддерживающие технологию Dolby Atmos®. Также предлагается функция FM-radio.

Запечатлеть с помощью Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus самые важные моменты поможет 13-мегапиксельная задняя камера с автофокусом и светодиодной вспышкой, а снять селфи — 5-мегапиксельная фронтальная камера (с фиксированным фокусом). 

На смартфон предустановлен ряд приложений для эффективной работы и доступа в социальные сети, среди которых: SHAREit, SNAPit, Guvera Music, Skype, Twitter™, Facebook®, набор приложений от Google и несколько игр: Gamestore, Tap the Frog, Asphalt 8, Green Farm 3, Real Football 2015, Spiderman Ultimate Power.

Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus выполнен в тонком алюминиевом корпусе (8,2 мм), весит всего 150 граммов и предлагается в трех расцветках — серебристой (Platinum Silver), серой (Graphite Gray)  и золотистой (Champagne Gold). 

Lenovo VIBE K5 (реализуемый также под названием Lenovo K5) представляет собой смартфон с 5-дюймовым IPS-дисплеем высокого разрешения HD (1280x720), оснащенный восьмиядерным процессором Qualcomm® snapdragon™ 415 с рабочей частотой 1,4 ГГц. Он предлагается в алюминиевом корпусе трех расцветок: серебристая (Platinum Silver), золотистая (Champagne Gold) и серая (Graphite Gray). Остальные технические характеристики аналогичны старшей модели Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus.

[IMG]file:///C:/WINDOWS/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]

*Цена и доступность* 

Смартфон Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus (реализуемый также под названием Lenovo K5 Plus) поступит в продажу весной 2016 года.

Смартфон Lenovo VIBE K5 поступит в продажу весной 2016 года.Компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR:LNVGY) представила смартфоны Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus и Lenovo VIBE K5 доступные смартфоны с широкими мультимедийными возможностями.

Модели отлично подойдут для тех пользователей, которые любят смотреть фильмы, играть в игры и слушать музыку на своем устройстве.

Смартфон Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus оснащен 5-дюймовым IPS-дисплеем разрешения Full HD (1920x1080) с широкими углами обзора, восьмиядерным процессором Qualcomm® snapdragon™ 616 с рабочей частотой 1,5 ГГц, 2 ГБ оперативной памяти и встроенной памятью eMCP объемом 16 ГБ, которая может быть расширена при помощи карт памяти microSD объемом до 32 ГБ. 

Сменная аккумуляторная батарея емкостью 2750 мАч обеспечивает высокую автономность: до 322 часов в режиме ожидания (4G) и до 32/15,1 часов в режиме разговора (2G/3G). Аппарат поддерживает работу с двумя SIM-картами форм-фактора Micro и обеспечивает быстрый доступ к Интернету благодаря поддержке сетей LTE (4G). За качественный звук отвечают расположенные на задней панели стереодинамики, поддерживающие технологию Dolby Atmos®. Также предлагается функция FM-radio.

Запечатлеть с помощью Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus самые важные моменты поможет 13-мегапиксельная задняя камера с автофокусом и светодиодной вспышкой, а снять селфи — 5-мегапиксельная фронтальная камера (с фиксированным фокусом). 

На смартфон предустановлен ряд приложений для эффективной работы и доступа в социальные сети, среди которых: SHAREit, SNAPit, Guvera Music, Skype, Twitter™, Facebook®, набор приложений от Google и несколько игр: Gamestore, Tap the Frog, Asphalt 8, Green Farm 3, Real Football 2015, Spiderman Ultimate Power.

Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus выполнен в тонком алюминиевом корпусе (8,2 мм), весит всего 150 граммов и предлагается в трех расцветках — серебристой (Platinum Silver), серой (Graphite Gray)  и золотистой (Champagne Gold). 

Lenovo VIBE K5 (реализуемый также под названием Lenovo K5) представляет собой смартфон с 5-дюймовым IPS-дисплеем высокого разрешения HD (1280x720), оснащенный восьмиядерным процессором Qualcomm® snapdragon™ 415 с рабочей частотой 1,4 ГГц. Он предлагается в алюминиевом корпусе трех расцветок: серебристая (Platinum Silver), золотистая (Champagne Gold) и серая (Graphite Gray). Остальные технические характеристики аналогичны старшей модели Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus.

[IMG]file:///C:/WINDOWS/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]

*Цена и доступность* 

Смартфон Lenovo VIBE K5 Plus (реализуемый также под названием Lenovo K5 Plus) поступит в продажу весной 2016 года.

Смартфон Lenovo VIBE K5 поступит в продажу весной 2016 года.

----------


## WelcHom

ну если с такими ценами их к нам и привезут, будут самые ходовые и используемые, а так ждём больше инфы и тестов, леново радует

----------

